#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Две новые книги учителей тхеравады на русском

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Специально к ритриту Аджана Ньянарато мы издали две книги замечательных буддийских учителей Тхеравады Аджана Сумедхо "Четыре Благородные Истины" и Аджана Амаро "Кто покормит мышей?".

Anumodana  всем кто принял участие в  издании этих книг! -^-


_Высылаю книги бесплатно( стоимость книги и пересылка)_

Пожалуйста, пишите в личку свой почтовый адрес. Правда последнее время редко бываю в Москве, да и ближайшая почта не работает. Поэтому, заранее извиняюсь если книги будут идти долго


Электронный вариант на нашем сайте http://forestsangha.ru/library.html


_Вот только неприятно. Мы отдаем изданную на средства буддистов литературу всем желающим бесплатно, на обложке написано "Книги для бесплатного распространения". А вот в прошлом году была в Санкт Петербурге в книжном магазине "Роза Мира" и видела в продаже нашу книгу Аджана Сумедхо "Читтавивека.."  Надеюсь, что больше такое не повториться._

----------

Al Tolstykh (05.08.2013), Dechen Norzang (06.08.2013), Ittosai (05.08.2013), Kit (05.08.2013), Neroli (05.08.2013), Onedrop (05.08.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.08.2013), Sadhak (24.09.2013), sergey (05.08.2013), Thaitali (06.08.2013), Zom (21.08.2013), Алексей Е (06.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Ануруддха (07.08.2013), Ассаджи (05.08.2013), Богдан Б (05.08.2013), Германн (05.08.2013), Дхармананда (07.08.2013), Жека (24.09.2013), лесник (24.09.2013), Маркион (15.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (05.08.2013), Ойрат (24.09.2013), Поляков (05.08.2013), Ритл (05.08.2013), Степан Т (05.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013), Фил (12.12.2013), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2013), Эделизи (30.09.2013), Юй Кан (07.08.2013), Яреб (05.08.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Вчера отправляла посылки. Ближайшая почта оказалась закрыта, все сотрудники уволились, в другой же работал всего один человек. С самого утра была очередь человек из 15.

 Что случилось? Никто не знает?

----------


## Аурум

> Вчера отправляла посылки. Ближайшая почта оказалась закрыта, все сотрудники уволились, в другой же работал всего один человек. С самого утра была очередь человек из 15.
> 
>  Что случилось? Никто не знает?


Проблемы у "Почты России", везде сокращения. Или, как это сейчас называется, "оптимизация численности персонала". В результате на огромный зал работает одно окошко, а в него - очередь, поскольку в одно окно и посылки получать, и заказные письма отправлять, и вообще все услуги. Своей очереди можно ждать 2-4 часа.
У нас в городе так.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (07.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Kit

Точно так. Что бы отправить посылку приходиться ездить на ГлавПочтамп, там еще вроде работают люди.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (07.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Точно так. Что бы отправить посылку приходиться ездить на ГлавПочтамп, там еще вроде работают люди.


КапитализмЪ

----------


## Ойрат

Привет Лена. Я из Калмыкии. Не знаю какой у вас тираж, но если есть избыток, то примем и раздадим *любое* количество книг по Дхамме (бесплатно разумеется).

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (09.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (14.08.2013)

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

Книги дошли, спасибо большое!

----------


## Топпер

> Специально к ритриту Аджана Ньянарато мы издали две книги замечательных буддийских учителей Тхеравады Аджана Сумедхо "Четыре Благородные Истины" и Аджана Амаро "Кто покормит мышей?".
> 
> Anumodana  всем кто принял участие в  издании этих книг! -^-


Большое спасибо за проделанную работу по изданию и рассылке. И, самое главное, за очень правильный буддийский подход к вопросу издания и распространения.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ойрат

Огромная благодарность Лене и всем кто вместе с ней содействует распространению Дхармы! Книги пришли. Начал раздавать и сам читаю. 

А вообще нам буддистам хорошо бы создать какой-нибудь Фонд который занимался бы печатанием книг по Дхарме и их раздачей. Судя по доброте и бескорыстности людей которые работают вместе с Леной, им и можно было бы доверить эту работу.

----------

Thaitali (24.09.2013), Ануруддха (24.09.2013), Жека (24.09.2013), Сергей Ч (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013), Эделизи (30.09.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Спасибо за доверие. Но я и мои друзья не можем взять  ответственность за любое издание и за,  возможно, не очень качественный перевод  книг. 

Я готова помочь со сбором средств (если это нужно), распространением и др. в издании  замечательных  переводов Ассаджи на Сайте "Колесо Дхаммы" http://dhamma.ru/

Для себя я нахожу полезными переводы учения Ачан Ли Дхаммадхаро. Или это может быть сборник сутр.

Но это зависит не только от меня.

----------

Thaitali (30.09.2013), Ассаджи (29.09.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, четыре посылки с книгами вернулись обратно :Frown:  Не знаю, в чем причина. Книги были посланы в : Улан-Удэ, Самару,Челябинск. Последний возврат пока не забрала из почты.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Добрый вечер!Это наверное мне были посланы , у нас новостройка и нет еще почтовых ящиков, и все извещения почтальон просто бросает просто на пол пока их уборщица не уберет.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (12.12.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Теперь смогу выслать только после Нового Года.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.12.2013)

----------

